# Sampson's new sleeping spot



## Jessica (Jun 21, 2003)

He's such a big help with the laundry.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

You probably have a nice soft bed for him--and paid a lot for it! But cats like to choose their own spots. Cute!


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Very cute. What is it about cats and laundry baskets?


----------



## 19110 (Aug 24, 2003)

:lol: nice



Lori said:


> Very cute. What is it about cats and laundry baskets?


Anyone have a good answer? haha


----------



## kittygirl04 (Jul 8, 2003)

He is such a pretty kitty! :)


----------



## lexxie109 (Jan 20, 2003)

lol, what a cute kitty and a funny spot to sleep. Charlie, one of my girls, will jump in the laundry basket then start meowing. If you walk over and pick her out of it, she'll simply hope back in and start meowing again.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

She's saying, "Where's my red velvet pillow?" I'm sure she thinks you should know that's what's required!  Seriously, I read somewhere that cats seem to choose red velvet over other pillows, bed spreads, or whatever.... I guess you'll just have to buy one. $$$$$$$$


----------



## Majicou (Jun 7, 2003)

We don't have any red velvet cushions in our house, but my duvet is good enough for Jet. He jumps up on my bed and starts kneading it with his front paws - as if it's his mother! Recently I took the duvet out and just used the cover because it is too hot at night. Jet jumped on my bed only to find that his nice squashy duvet was gone. He looked so annoyed! :lol:


----------



## Audrey (Aug 18, 2003)

He really is gorgeous!!


----------

